
Straight to voicemail – A new iPhone feature poses a threat to opinion pollsters - elsewhen
https://www.economist.com/united-states/2019/09/26/a-new-iphone-feature-poses-a-threat-to-opinion-pollsters
======
Nextgrid
Good. Just because you want to make a poll doesn't give you the right to
interrupt me and waste my time.

